# Kia Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After one of the most thrilling finishes that resulted in Stacy Lewis taking over the top spot in the official Rolex Rankings, it is already time to turn the page and look at this week's tournament. 

The tour moves to the state of California for the playing of the Kia Classic. Most players will not only be trying to win the first place prize, but will be trying to get their game in shape for the first major championship which is next on the schedule. 

This will be tournament #5 of 28 to be played this year. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kia Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings are now available.

Some of the more interesting pairings are:
Stacy Lewis, Paula Creamer, Cristie Kerr
Natalie Gulbis, Michelle Wie, Ha-Neul Kim
Yani Tseng, Sandra Gal, Hee Kyung Seo
Brittany Lincicome, Lexi Thompson, Gerina Piller

For complete pairings:
http://www.tonyslpgareport.com/2013/...-pairings.html


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1:

1 Jane Park -6 F 
2 Caroline Hedwall -5 F 
2 Karrie Webb -5 F 
4 Jessica Korda -4 F 
4 Giulia Sergas -4 F 
6 Inbee Park -3 F 
6 Se Ri Pak -3 F 
6 Paula Creamer -3 F 
6 Austin Ernst -3 F 
6 Jodi Ewart Shadoff -3 F 
6 Lizette Salas -3 F 
6 Haeji Kang -3 F 
6 Beatriz Recari -3 F 
6 Mo Martin -3 F 
6 Amanda Blumenherst -3 F


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Most players will not only be trying to win the first place prize, but will be trying to get their game in shape for the first major championship.



I'm not sure of the professional mind set, but at 1.7 mil. at stake. These Ladies won't be focus on the next tourney. they are going for the gold.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after 2 rounds:

1 Beatriz Recari -8 F 
2 Paula Creamer -7 F 
2 Karrie Webb -7 F 
4 In-Kyung Kim -6 F 
4 Cristie Kerr -6 F 
4 Inbee Park -6 F 
4 Haeji Kang -6 F 
4 Jane Park -6 F 
9 Lizette Salas -5 F 
9 Caroline Hedwall -5 F 
11 Jeong Jang -4 F 
11 So Yeon Ryu -4 F 
11 Stacy Lewis -4 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after 3 rounds:

1 Beatriz Recari -11 F 
2 Karrie Webb -9 F 
3 In-Kyung Kim -8 F 
3 Paula Creamer -8 F 
5 Stacy Lewis -7 F 
5 Lizette Salas -7 F 
5 Cristie Kerr -7 F 
8 Inbee Park -6 F 
8 Jane Park -6 F 
10 Na Yeon Choi -5 F 
10 Suzann Pettersen -5 F 
10 Azahara Munoz -5 F 
10 Mo Martin -5 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final Results:

1 x-Beatriz Recari -9 F 
2 In-Kyung Kim -9 F 
3 Pornanong Phatlum -8 F 
3 Mo Martin -8 F 
3 Cristie Kerr -8 F 
6 Jane Park -7 F 
6 Lizette Salas -7 F 
6 Karrie Webb -7 F 
9 Giulia Sergas -6 F 
9 Haeji Kang -6 F 
9 Azahara Munoz -6 F 
9 Stacy Lewis -6 F


----------

